# Ideas for PDH Requirement of Illinois SE



## Stewie (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi, Dear Guys,
The PDH requirement for Illinois SE states "*Structural Engineers are limited to a maximum of 10 CE credit hours per renewal period for self-administered courses.*" Where do you guys obtain the other 20 PDH which are not self-administered? Any idea please?
Thanks,
Stewie


----------



## Br_Engr (Apr 14, 2021)

Are offerings from Structural Engineers Association of Illinois (SEAOI) considered as "self-administered"?



Home | SEAOI


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 14, 2021)

Activities for which CE credit may be earned are as follows:

1) Course work relevant to structural engineering completed at an accredited college or university. One semester credit hour of course work is equivalent to 15 hours of CE and one quarter credit hour of course work is equivalent to 10 hours of CE.

2) A maximum of 10 CE credit hours per pre-renewal period may be earned for the completion of a self-administered course. All required CE hours may be obtained online; however, each self-administered course shall include an examination that will be graded by the sponsor.

3) Successful completion of continuing education courses.

4) A maximum of 10 CE credit hours per prerenewal period may be earned for attending in-house courses. Credit for in-house courses will be based on one CE credit for each hour of attendance. For courses presented in‑house by outside individuals, see subsection (b)(3).

5) Attending workshops or professional or technical meetings, conventions or conferences in person or by webinar in real-time with opportunities for interaction with the presenter. Attendance at qualifying programs, professional and/or technical society meetings will earn CE credits for the actual time of each program. Visiting exhibitor booths or similar activities shall not qualify for CE credit. Recorded webinars shall be considered self-administered and subject to the requirements of subsection (b)(2).

6) Teaching or presenting in the activities described in subsections (b)(1) through (5). CE credit will be applied at the rate of 3 hours for every hour taught, and only for the first presentation of the program (i.e., credit shall not be allowed for repetitious presentations of the same program).

7) Authoring published papers, articles or books. The preparation of each published paper or book chapter dealing with structural engineering may be claimed as 10 hours of CE credit.

8) Two hours of CE credit may be earned by active participation on a committee in a professional or technical society. A maximum of 10 CE credit hours earned through participation on committees will be accepted per prerenewal period.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 14, 2021)

basically if the training is in-person it is not self administered, but if it is a webinar or online class it is self administered


----------



## Stewie (Apr 14, 2021)

snickerd3 said:


> Activities for which CE credit may be earned are as follows:
> 
> 1) Course work relevant to structural engineering completed at an accredited college or university. One semester credit hour of course work is equivalent to 15 hours of CE and one quarter credit hour of course work is equivalent to 10 hours of CE.
> 
> ...


So a live webinar can be considered as a non-self-administered course, am I right? Or it has to be in-person meeting/course/conference?


----------



## Stewie (Apr 14, 2021)

I will send the question to the board as well. See what their opinion is. But probably they will just guide me to the rule itself.


----------



## Reverse Polish (Apr 14, 2021)

My understanding (from the last time I read through the requirements) is that a "live" webinar counts as "in-person" (b)(3). A recorded webinar with no "exam" would be considered "self-administered". 

I know the SE Board suspended these rules--at least for a while--due to the ongoing pandemic. Let us know what you find out. 

Also, don't forget your required one hour of sexual harassment training.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 14, 2021)

Stewie said:


> So a live webinar can be considered as a non-self-administered course, am I right? Or it has to be in-person meeting/course/conference?


the way I read it is if there is live interaction available then it wouldn't be self administered.


----------



## NikR_PE (Apr 14, 2021)

Stewie said:


> So a live webinar can be considered as a non-self-administered course, am I right? Or it has to be in-person meeting/course/conference?


A live webinar is not considered self administered but if you watch the recording then it is considered self administered.


----------

